# '06 Altima 2.5L issues/reliability



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey all,

In the market for a new used right now, and a buddy has an 06' 2.5 S with 85k miles he's looking to sell. Car seems great, but as I was doing a little research online I found that camshaft + crankshaft position sensor failure alone with unnaturally high oil consumption seem to be really common problems with this year and engine.

Wonder if anyone who owns/knows could chime in? Are this realistic concerns? Just standard maintenance quirks that any type of car would have? Am I reading in to my research too much? Thanks. :fluffy:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a cam/crank sensor kit (both sensors) run about $40 (oem online)
they had issues with the cat (exhaust manifold) 
might check on it..


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Right, I get the standard maintenance stuff--that's expected...*Just wondering if someone who owns/knows about this model and year could chime in.* It's always hard to tell after doing an internet search because there are so many uninformed people who say things like, 'This Altima is terrible because I had to replace the whole engine', etc. Didn't know if I'm just reading into it too much. :loser:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There have been problems with the pre-CAT insides disintegrating and getting sucked back into the cylinders causing damage to the cylinder walls and rings resulting in high oil consumption. Also there have been problems with the intake manifold butterfly screws getting loose and falling out cause internal damage.

Check this owner's comments:
2006 Nissan Altima Excessive Oil Consumption | CarComplaints.com


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Haha, that's actually the exact website that I went to...reading those got me scared!

What I wanted to know is how prevalent this problem is. I mean, of course a site called 'carcomplaints' is about to have terrible news about the car. So is this a rare thing, some lemons, or something to really be concerned about as I am looking at the '06 Altima?

Thanks guys.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might consider stepping up to a 2007 Altima. Nissan has corrected all those problems according to many online writeups.

As far as the '06 Altima, do an ECU code readout to look for a P0420 code; if set, then there's a good chance that the CAT may have a problem. I would also check to see if the catalyst is falling apart in the manifold. You might be able to check it using a scope in the top o2 sensor hole. 

From what I've read about the butterfly screws for the pre-2007 cars, Nissan supposedly had a recall to fix the problem with a re-engineered screw kit.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Great feedback, thanks! 

The reason why I'm asking about the '06 is that my buddy would potentially give me a great deal. Would love a private sale, barely used '07 Altima! Re: the code--would it be possible that an OBD scanner would find that code even if the engine light is off? Ie. is it worth me checking even though the engine light isn't on?


----------



## fezz4734 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, my attention was caught by rogoman's comment saying if an 06 Altima had a P0420 code then the catalytic or CAT is having a problem or may have a problem, would this be the same for a 2005 Altima? I have had the code for who knows how long and I don't know if I would need to change it or if something would be wrong? I have a weird start up problem in the mornings with the car on a cold start where it seems to kick, kick and then start and it could be the battery but not sure if P0420 could cause this? Anything I should check? Sorry I bought a used 05 Altima and had to basically fix everything wrong with it but love the car, sorry to diviate the topic just wanted to know


----------

